# HVAC Transistor



## mnmmusicman (Dec 16, 2011)

My thermostat seems to stop operating for a few minutes every time the furnace turns on.  Thermostat service said everything is good on their end and it is probably due to a faulty transistor.  He said that the thermostat must be getting a power surge when the furnace comes on.  Is there any chance I can work on this myself?  I feel like I'm setting myself up for a here's-your-sign moment, but I really do enjoy home improvement/repair and feel confident about doing most jobs once I've found good resources.  OK, there it is.  Let me have it.


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 16, 2011)

mnmmusicman said:


> My thermostat seems to stop operating for a few minutes every time the furnace turns on.  Thermostat service said everything is good on their end and it is probably due to a faulty transistor.  He said that the thermostat must be getting a power surge when the furnace comes on.  Is there any chance I can work on this myself?  I feel like I'm setting myself up for a here's-your-sign moment, but I really do enjoy home improvement/repair and feel confident about doing most jobs once I've found good resources.  OK, there it is.  Let me have it.


 
A thermostat is a make , break switch, so do you mean that the furnace turns off? When you stand in front of the furnace and it call for heat, what happens?
 What do you have for a furnace, 80+ or 90+ or a 20yr. old furnace? 
 Is your furnace a spark or glow bar? . What is a Thermostat service? Do you mean a service man has looked at it?
 How many wires are going to the stat, and what color are they? 
 Does you furnace have an electronic board?     Paul


----------



## mnmmusicman (Dec 17, 2011)

Ha, well, I'm laughing at myself because of all of the stuff I wasn't aware of.  Thank you for your questions.  I don't think I could even start to answer most of them, so I'll go ahead and admit that this is out of my league.  Honestly, I know that's probably the best thing to do considering safety and any possible coding regulations.  I'll see if I can find a technician through ServiceMagic and go from there.  Thanks for the quick reply, Paul.  Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------

